# Frogger isn't well, please help



## koubee (Jan 15, 2007)

Hey all, One of my GTF's, "Frogger" had a small fall, he was being held by my daughter and he jumped. Fell approx 1 meter.
Ever since he has been sitting in the same spot of his tank and won't move. He's struggling to get his food. I am hand feeding him, so i know he gets at least a couple of crickets each day.
Is there any good "frog" vets in melbourne? I am willing to travel. 
Thanks


----------



## koubee (Jan 15, 2007)

are there any vets that deal with frogs? I've rung quite a few and none deal with frogs.....gggrrrrrrr.


----------



## koubee (Jan 15, 2007)

found a vet, i've never been to him and never heard of him dealing with reps or frogs but i've gotta take him to see someone. Anyone heard of Rob Jones?


----------



## meshe1969 (Jan 15, 2007)

Peter Cameron
North Altona Vet Clinic
221 Millers Road, North Altona, 3025
(03) 9391 5837 

Where abouts are you, because I know of one or two other frog vets around Melbourne if you cant get to Altona but I recommend Peter. I have been too him with a frog, he has frogs himself and he spoke at the recent frog festival.


----------



## meshe1969 (Jan 15, 2007)

Dr Jim Greenwood - Canterbury Vet Clinic 





Dr Franciscus Scheelings BVSc (Melb)
Special Interest in Reptile and Amphibian Medicine
Glenhuntley Rd Veterinary Clinic. 1111 Glenhuntley Rd Glen Huntley
Tel: 95717144


----------



## koubee (Jan 15, 2007)

Thanks meshe, i'm in narre warren sth. he's not looking to good, i've seperated him from the other frog, hope he makes it through the night, vet appointment tomorrow


----------



## bubba (Jan 15, 2007)

good luck liz, hope he comes thru it ok


----------



## koubee (Jan 15, 2007)

Thanks Tracey, i hope he pulls through too, it'd be sad to see frogger go.


----------



## koubee (Jan 15, 2007)

meshe1969 said:


> Dr Jim Greenwood - Canterbury Vet Clinic
> 
> 
> 
> ...





dr Franciscus Scheelings dose not work at glenhunty anymore. And they couldn't tell me where he works now.


----------



## montyette (Jan 15, 2007)

Did you try Karingal vet hospital ask to speak to Shane He treats all me reptiles.


----------



## koubee (Jan 15, 2007)

Meshe, i just rang Peter Cameron, THANK YOU for putting me onto him. Great guy, i've cancelled my other appointment and Frogger and i are going to see him tomorrow.
Thanks again, you've helped me heaps with my frogs. 
Cheers

Liz


----------



## reptalica (Jan 15, 2007)

Don't forget your Melways and picnic lunch Liz......


----------



## koubee (Jan 15, 2007)

hehehe very funny, i will get lost


----------



## bubba (Jan 15, 2007)

how is frogger doing ?


----------



## gumleaf (Jan 15, 2007)

good luck I hope the little guy is allright


----------



## koubee (Jan 15, 2007)

Not looking to promising, I'm a bit sad at the moment. He's such a great little frog.


----------



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Jan 15, 2007)

My thoughts are with ur poor frogger


----------



## koubee (Jan 15, 2007)

Thanks Tennille, fingers crossed he'll be ok


----------



## Chris89 (Jan 16, 2007)

I hope that he's ok. Hopefully the Vet can help him out =(


----------



## koubee (Jan 16, 2007)

he's looking slighty better this morning, he has a bit more movement in his rear legs now. I spoke to the vet and he has recommended that we wait a few days and see how he goes. It could quite possibly be just bruising. So i have saved myself a trip and now i won't be getting lost.............lol


----------



## meshe1969 (Jan 16, 2007)

Hi Liz, good news!! Hopefully it will continue.


----------



## brentf (Jan 16, 2007)

how is frogger tonight Hope he is still on the mend 

GET WELL SOON


----------



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Jan 16, 2007)

Well that's a good start! Keep us posted with how he is!


----------



## koubee (Jan 16, 2007)

Seems to be ok, not much change since earlier today. I'll see how he is in the morning, Gradually he is getting better, i can see it in him more and more


----------



## koubee (Jan 16, 2007)

sorry guys but a bit gross, but i just cheked him again and he's pooped, he hasn't pooped for ages. Must be a sign that he's getting better.


----------



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Jan 17, 2007)

Another very good sign! Go Frogger!


----------



## brentf (Jan 17, 2007)

Lol my friends tell me beging a herpa is weird I wont tell them we are getting all excited ova frogger pooping But thats great,he must be on the mend.


----------



## Chrisreptile (Jan 17, 2007)

koubee said:


> he's pooped, he hasn't pooped for ages.




thats good that his bodily functions are working well. 
hope he just gets better from here liz.


----------



## koubee (Jan 17, 2007)

He's looking HEAPS better today, slightly more movement in his rear legs, he was trying to hop today, he almost did it....lol. He's really started to eat too. I'll keep him seperated from the other frog till he's 100% better. Thanks everyone for your support, really appreciate it.


----------



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Jan 18, 2007)

Great news


----------



## meshe1969 (Jan 18, 2007)

Excellent!! Yep keep him separate, will help in feeding as well.


----------



## koubee (Jan 18, 2007)

he's looking heaps better but still has minimal movement in his rear legs. I'll be making an appointment to go and see Peter Cameron, hopefully tomorrow. Just want to have him xrayed just to be sure that there is no damage to his legs or back. He's eating like a pig, which is a good sign.
I know it wasn't a very high fall but i think from the way he landed he may have hurt himself more than would normally occur.


----------



## meshe1969 (Jan 22, 2007)

Hows the little guy going?


----------



## koubee (Jan 22, 2007)

yeah doing better and better everyday, still not 100%


----------



## koubee (Jan 23, 2007)

Unfortunatley this morning i found frogger in not a very good way. I spoke with the vet and he said i could bring him in but there proberly isn't a hell of a lot he can do. I'm taking him anyway.
Poor frogger.


----------

